# hi friends planning to buy view sonic vm1962Wm 19Inch monitor?



## prakashr85 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi friends how is view sonic vm1962Wm 19inch monitor any comments . i am planning to buy this . it has maximum resolution of 1620x1050.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ If u plan to buy then buy it... Nice monitor and work flawlessly.. Nowadays i suggest this monitor to all of my friends and digitans who ask for best VFM monitor as Dell is too costly.... If u have enuf money to spend then go for Dell... Otherwise ViewSonic is ur option...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

prakashr85 said:


> Hi friends how is view sonic vm1962Wm 19inch monitor any comments . i am planning to buy this . it has maximum resolution of 1620x1050.



for gaming on that monitor at 1620x1050 reso, do you have GPU that can feed this monitor?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Hope he has something like 8800GT or HD4850...
I said i hope....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL. I know what you meant


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude don't go for Viewsonic... Instead you can go for AOC 913FW its much much better than Viewsonic in performance and it has a unique built too...

See here *www.aocmonitor.co.in/913FW.html

Read this May 2008 issue of Digit for more details!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> LOL. I know what you meant






a_to_z123 said:


> Dude don't go for Viewsonic... Instead you can go for AOC 917FW its much much better than Viewsonic in performance and it has a unique buil too...
> 
> Read this May 2008 issue of Digit for more details!


LOL... ViewSonic is one of the best VFM monitors and most of the userd here use this monitor.... BTW i haven't yet read May08 issue and no comments on the review...
AFAIK ViewSonic is a best VFM LCD...


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> LOL... ViewSonic is one of the best VFM monitors and most of the userd here use this monitor.... BTW i haven't yet read May08 issue and no comments on the review...
> AFAIK ViewSonic is a best VFM LCD...



Viewsonic sucks mate... They have old-fashioned design and are still sticking to old standards...

Just go and look out in the market, you'll come o know What's HOT and What's NOT!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ No more debate.... I stand on ViewSonic side as i am wise user of that monitor for past one year and haven't yet find any problems with that...
And i also recommend you to start a poll regarding this to know who are all using this B$ monitor... accord to you...
No hard feelings mate...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

@@atoz vm1962Wm is the first 19" to come with 1600x1050 resolution

Any answers for that??

I always recommend Dell but for VFM, it's viewsonic acer and AOC

specs of this one looks promising:

1000:1 static
5ms reponse time
inbuilt speakers

if you get it for 8k, it's a great deal.


----------

